# Packing and Crating > Crate Shipping and Storage >  Crate Load/Sq Footage Storage Calculator

## jlainenewcombe

Hi, all,

Does anyone have recommendations for a computer program to calculate how much square footage a crated exhibition will take up in storage, or to determine a truck crate load plan?  I see there are multiple programs for crate loads, and I assume they could be used for more general calculations as well...I like one called Easy Cargo (www.easycargo3d.com).  I'd greatly appreciate other suggestions.

Many thanks,
J'Laine Newcombe

Chief Registrar
Virginia Museum of Fine Arts
jlaine.newcombe@vmfa.museum
804-340-1555
www.vmfa.museum

----------


## T. Ashley McGrew

Hi J' Laine, 
Did someone contact you off thread on this already?
If not you might want to post your inquiry on the PACCIN list. Many preps are so busy that they don't often check the forum. The list sends messages directly into the inboxes of a couple of thousand working preps and tech and as a result you will be more likely to get a timely response. Good luck!
Ashley 
Oh yeah, you can go to the top of the articles page and click on ListServ or just click _HERE_ to sign on. 
Cheers, 
ashley

----------

